# Soon to be new customer



## timchi29 (Feb 26, 2005)

Hello,

Going to be a new customer and going to purchase a Roamio Pro (Lifetime subscription) and Mini. Is there any reason why I shouldn't use this offer, or one similar on ebay? I won't use the offer for the mini as it is cheaper not to. You can by a new Roamio Pro for $499 at retail stores with a 4 yr warrant for $80, which gets you the ability to do an extra year than tivo direct, but still $300 cheape to do ebay code, not unless there is a cheaper option. Thanka for your help!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tivo-PROMO-...966?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item41864f0d6e

Tim


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

timchi29 said:


> Hello, Going to be a new customer and going to purchase a Roamio Pro (Lifetime subscription) and Mini. Is there any reason why I shouldn't use this offer, or one similar on ebay? I won't use the offer for the mini as it is cheaper not to. You can by a new Roamio Pro for $499 at retail stores with a 4 yr warrant for $80, which gets you the ability to do an extra year than tivo direct, but still $300 cheape to do ebay code, not unless there is a cheaper option. Thanka for your help! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tivo-PROMO-DISCOUNT-BUYING-Service-Roamio-Plus-Pro-Mini-Lifetime-Stream-/281426201966?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item41864f0d6e Tim


No reason not to, other than the mini being cheaper now without the code. Contact spherular on the forum, he's the one who has tons of codes for sale.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

timchi29 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Going to be a new customer and going to purchase a Roamio Pro (Lifetime subscription) and Mini. Is there any reason why I shouldn't use this offer, or one similar on ebay?


I believe TiVo has updated the Mini price so if you use the code and buy both with the same order, the Mini will be the regular price (so you are no longer charged more using the code). Just be sure to check the price in the cart.


----------



## kokishin (Sep 9, 2014)

Interested in purchasing a Roamio Pro and a Mini. Does this ebay broker offer the best deal? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tivo-PROMO-DISCOUNT-BUYING-Service-Roamio-Plus-Pro-Mini-Lifetime-Stream-/281426201966?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item41864f0d6e

Just pay him $49 and he puts you in contact with sellers to get the best deal?
Anyone used him?

Are there other sources for better deals?

I've been with Directv for 12 years and I am seriously considering switching to Comcast. Should I buy the Roamio and the Mini first and then get Comcast to come out to connect up their cable, connect the Tivos, and verify the Tivos are operating correctly?

Comcast gives you 30 days to cancel if you don't like their service. Can I return the Tivos to the seller and get my money back? Obviously, I prefer to not cancel in 30 days.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

You buy a discount code from him that you put into the appropriate promo code box in your cart at TiVo.com when purchasing your Roamio, minis, etc. you have 30 days to decide if it's right for you. If not you call and cancel and return your stuff to TiVo.

The discounts are listed here: www.sellmoretivo.com

Member spherular here on the forums is the trusted seller of these codes and usually accepts discounted offers for the codes.


----------



## kokishin (Sep 9, 2014)

HarperVision said:


> You buy a discount code from him that you put into the appropriate promo code box in your cart at TiVo.com when purchasing your Roamio, minis, etc. you have 30 days to decide if it's right for you. If not you call and cancel and return your stuff to TiVo.
> 
> The discounts are listed here: www.sellmoretivo.com
> 
> Member spherular here on the forums is the trusted seller of these codes and usually accepts discounted offers for the codes.


Thanks!


----------



## elborak (Jul 15, 2014)

kokishin said:


> Are there other sources for better deals?


Look at the offer history on the auction you linked: http://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBidsLogin&item=281426201966

See a pattern?


----------



## kokishin (Sep 9, 2014)

elborak said:


> Look at the offer history on the auction you linked: http://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBidsLogin&item=281426201966
> 
> See a pattern?


I saw the offer history the other day on his ebay web page. At the time, I could see the buyer and what they paid which in many cases was less than $49. Now those details are not available. I am waaaayyy more worried about dealing with Comcast (San Jose CA) than I am with spherular should I switch from Directv to Comcast.


----------



## kokishin (Sep 9, 2014)

Thanks for the referral to spherular! He was extremely helpful, responsive, and easy to deal with!

Placed my order with Tivo using the promo code and everything went fine. 

Should have my Tivo equipment by next Tue.

Scheduled Comcast to come out next Thu to get connected up. Already got my cable card from the local Xfinity store.

Wish me luck with Comcast.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

kokishin said:


> Scheduled Comcast to come out next Thu to get connected up. Already got my cable card from the local Xfinity store.
> 
> Wish me luck with Comcast.


Good luck with that. Comcast techs usually know nothing about CableCard installs. You may have to hold his hand and help him through the process. And be sure to have the Comcast CableCard hotline number handy for him to call in case he doesn't know what he's doing.


----------



## kokishin (Sep 9, 2014)

tarheelblue32 said:


> Good luck with that. Comcast techs usually know nothing about CableCard installs. You may have to hold his hand and help him through the process. And be sure to have the Comcast CableCard hotline number handy for him to call in case he doesn't know what he's doing.


This number? 877-405-2298

Comcast is charging me $1.50/mo for the cablecard. Can I purchase the cablecard? Is it worth purchasing?

Hmmm... I just read this fromhttp://customer.comcast.com/help-and-support/cable-tv/purchasing-a-cablecard/:

_The first CableCARD in a retail device (e.g., TiVo devices or CableCARD equipped televisions) is provided at no additional charge to Comcast customers. If a second CableCARD is needed for the same device (i.e., TiVo Series 3 boxes), the cost is $1.50 per month for the additional card. Again, this only applies to a second CableCARD in the same device._

Since I have only one Roamio Pro, it appears that I should not have to pay for a cablecard. Did Comcast already FU?


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

kokishin said:


> This number? 877-405-2298
> 
> Comcast is charging me $1.50/mo for the cablecard. Can I purchase the cablecard? Is it worth purchasing?
> 
> ...


Do you have any off their boxes?


----------



## kokishin (Sep 9, 2014)

lpwcomp said:


> Do you have any off their boxes?


No Comcast boxes. I will only have a Roamio Pro and a Mini.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

kokishin said:


> No Comcast boxes. I will only have a Roamio Pro and a Mini.


In that case yes, they screwed up. It should be free.


----------



## kokishin (Sep 9, 2014)

HarperVision said:


> In that case yes, they screwed up. It should be free.


Dave,

Thanks. You (and others) have been very helpful.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

kokishin said:


> No Comcast boxes. I will only have a Roamio Pro and a Mini.





HarperVision said:


> In that case yes, they screwed up. It should be free.


And you should get a $2.50/mo "Customer Owned Equipment" _*credit*_.


----------



## kokishin (Sep 9, 2014)

lpwcomp said:


> And you should get a $2.50/mo "Customer Owned Equipment" _*credit*_.


Thank James!

I'll make sure Comcast gets it right. Probably spend a couple of hours on the phone though.


----------



## kokishin (Sep 9, 2014)

Today, I switched from being a 12 year customer of Directv to a new customer of Comcast. The installation went fine. Wired ethernet to the Roamio Pro in the LR connected via MoCA to the Mini in the MBR. Cablecard paired without fuss. Xfinity on Demand works. Have to learn all new channel assignments. Already made a spreadsheet. 

One thing I noticed quickly, the Comcast picture seems softer and slightly less vivid than Directv on my 58" plasma. Other than that, it's all good.

I found a lot of useful info on tivocommunity.com prior to switching over to Comcast. Thanks guys!


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

kokishin said:


> Today, I switched from being a 12 year customer of Directv to a new customer of Comcast. The installation went fine. Wired ethernet to the Roamio Pro in the LR connected via MoCA to the Mini in the MBR. Cablecard paired without fuss. Xfinity on Demand works. Have to learn all new channel assignments. Already made a spreadsheet. One thing I noticed quickly, the Comcast picture seems softer and slightly less vivid than Directv on my 58" plasma. Other than that, it's all good. I found a lot of useful info on tivocommunity.com prior to switching over to Comcast. Thanks guys!


One trick some MSOs/Manufacturers use is cranking up the edge enhancement (sharpness) and color gamut up to seem initially to make it pop and be sharp to the naked untrained eye. They do this to make up for signal compression losses and other associated things that happen in the process of their broadcast.

This could be what you're seeing as the difference between your DirecTV receiver and the new Comcast w/ TiVo. I would suggest you try tweaking up your sharpness control in your TV just a tad (without causing any ringing in the image!) as well as your color/chroma control, or better yet get a professional ISF or THX calibration! 

Of course it could just be Comcast in your area being worse than DirecTV, haha!


----------



## kokishin (Sep 9, 2014)

HarperVision said:


> One trick some MSOs/Manufacturers use is cranking up the edge enhancement (sharpness) and color gamut up to seem initially to make it pop and be sharp to the naked untrained eye. They do this to make up for signal compression losses and other associated things that happen in the process of their broadcast.
> 
> This could be what you're seeing as the difference between your DirecTV receiver and the new Comcast w/ TiVo. I would suggest you try tweaking up your sharpness control in your TV just a tad (without causing any ringing in the image!) as well as your color/chroma control, or better yet get a professional ISF or THX calibration!
> 
> Of course it could just be Comcast in your area being worse than DirecTV, haha!


Before I even read your post, I experimented with the sharpness, color, and brightness. I eventually set it back to "normal" which is how I ran it with Directv. I'm definitely not into the pop and over saturated picture you see in the B&M stores.

I've heard others say that Directv generally has clearer picture than cable. Not sure how Comcast does it but I've read when possible, Directv takes the signal from the network or station's master control room (before Mpeg2 encoding) and runs it into their Mpeg4 encoder. I probably over simplified it.

I did check the signal strength on my Roamio Pro and all the channels I checked (~30 before I gave up) were all at 100%. So it appears I am getting great signal strength on the cable.


----------



## celtic pride (Nov 8, 2005)

You just made me wonder is verizon also suppose to give us tivo owners a discount? Because i dont recall ever seeing a customer owned credit on my verizon fios bill.


----------

